# Unser Schwimmteichprojekt



## schnuddel (24. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich darf mich kurz vorstellen:
Mein Name ist Klaus und wohne mit Frau und drei Kindern im wunderschönen Rheingau.

Wir sind schon seit 5 Jahren dabei, immer mal wieder was in unserem Garten zu verändern. Neuestes und wohl auch eins der größten Projekte soll ein Schwimmteich sein.
Ich habe mich schon stundenlang durch das Forum gewühlt, aber offene Fragen gibt es noch viele 

Das ist der erste Entwurf: 
Schwimmfläche 2,5mx8m (also 20qm) und dazu auf 3 Seiten noch Pflanzfläche mit insgesamt ca. 10qm.
Auf den angehängten Bildern kann man hoffentlich grob erkennen, wie wir uns das gedacht haben.
 
 
Der Schwimmbereich (orange) soll gemauert werden, dann Vlies drauf und Kautschukfolie.

Im Schwimmbereich soll ein Skimmer montiert werden (Windrichtung beachtet), das Wasser dann durch einen Filter und anschließend in den Pflanzbereich, der dem Skimmer entgegengesetzt liegt. Welchen Filter/Skimmer wir nehmen wollen, wissen wir noch nicht, sind aber für alle Empfehlungen offen.

Der Pflanzbereich (blau) soll gut 50cm ausgehoben werden, dann zuerst 20cm Lehmboden als Substrat und oben drauf Schotter. Oder machen wir hier einen Denkfehler?

Braun sind dann noch ein Steg an der einen Seite (grenzt an die Garage vom Nachbarn) sowie ein kleines Holzdeck eingezeichnet.

Schaut euch die Bilder bitte mal an. Wie gesagt, wir sind für jeden Tipp und Hinweis dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## axel (24. März 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteichprojekt*

Hallo Klaus 

Von mir ein herzliches Willkommen:Willkommen2

Viel Erfolg bei Euerm Projekt 

Lg
axel


----------



## günter-w (24. März 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteichprojekt*

Hallo Klaus,
herzlich willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen und vorweg mal viel Erfolg und gutes gelingen für euer Projekt. Drei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen den Planzbereich vorn im Bild würde ich noch etwas verbreitern. Auf die Folie solltest du immer dort Vlies auflegen wenn irgend ein Substrat oder Steine aufgelegt werden.
Lehm würde ich nicht einbringen. Rheinsand 0/2 oder Kies 0/16 reicht aus der dann mit einer dünnen Kies oder Schotterschicht (Kornstärke) abgedeckt wird, damit in der Anfangszeit bis er von den Pflanzen durchwurzelt ist nicht durch Wellenbewegungen aufwirbelt. Der fertige Pflanzbereich sollte Wassertiefen von min 30 bis zu 5 cm haben da die meisten Wasserpflanzen bei ca 20 bis 0 cm Wasserstand zu finden sind.


----------



## hwc (25. März 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteichprojekt*

Hallo Klaus!
Deine Frage passt mir auch sehr gut, da ich auch kurz davor stehe, einen Schwimmteich zu bauen. Ich habe mich daher bereits eingehend mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt. 

Ich plane ebenfalls, meinen Schwimmbereich zu mauern und dann Vlies und Folie darüber zu geben. Bei mir jedoch wird es keinen Filter geben, sondern nur einen Skimmer und eine Pumpe, den Rest müssen die Pflanzen erledigen. 

Habt ihr euch schon über die Pumpenleistung Gedanken gemacht? Wieviele l/min sollen umgepumpt werden? Habt ihr einen Bodenablauf vorgesehen?

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß beim planen und beim späteren bauen.

lg
Michael

Noch eine Frage an Günter: Warum kein Lehm? Generell nicht, weil zu viele Nährstoffe rein kommen oder nur in diesem Speziellen Fall nicht, weil die Reinigung mit Filtertechnik erfolgen soll?


----------



## schnuddel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteichprojekt*

Hallo Michael,

bei uns soll es einen Filter geben, weil wir auf jeden Fall klares Wasser haben wollen. Es soll wohl auch ohne funktionieren, aber sicher ist sicher... 

Einen Bodenablauf haben wir nicht geplant. Ich hoffe mal, dass der Skimmer einen Großteil der Blätter etc. gleich einfängt, bevor sie absinken. Außerdem soll der Schwimmteich 2m tief werden, so dass sich der Mulm unten absetzen kann, und auch nicht bei jedem Schwimmen wieder aufgewirbelt wird. Das kann man dann ja hin und wieder mal absaugen.

Über Pumpe und Filter sind haben wir uns noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht.
Der Teich wird insgesamt ca. 50m³ haben. Was braucht man da eigentlich?

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Jürgen E (26. März 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteichprojekt*

Hallo Klaus,

wenn du eine Pumpe benutzt, die zwei regelbare Saugeingänge hat, kannst du den Skimmer betreiben und gleichzeitig an der tiefsten Stelle den Mulm absaugen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## lollo (26. März 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteichprojekt*

Hallo,



schnuddel schrieb:


> Über Pumpe und Filter sind haben wir uns noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht.


Bedenke das beim Einsatz von Pumpen an einem Schwimmteich besondere VDE Vorschriften gelten. Nicht jede Pumpe ist für einen Schwimmteich geeignet. 
Dieses alles solltest du zur Sicherheit der Badenden beachten.


----------



## günter-w (26. März 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteichprojekt*

Hallo Michael,
reines Nährstoffproblem, da man meist nicht weis was noch alles in dem Lehm so drinn ist und wie kompakt er ist. Ich hatte selbst in einem ähnlichen Projekt eine unangenehme Wassertrübung die sehr hartnäckig war. Daher rate ich davon ab, wie sagt man so schön ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer. Wenn bei euch in der Gegend guter Lehm vorhanden ist und Erfahrungswerte Vorliegen ist das ein anderes Thema.


----------

